# arrow setup for Redding



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

What arroes do you guys shoot at Redding? spine,length, bow weight? and your point on and anchor position?

Trying to decide what a good starting point would be for bowhunter (order some arrows to start the process)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I shoot ACC 3-60 (340 spine) with 100 gr glue ins and Vanetec 3' vanes. My bow is set to 56#'s, arrow length is 31", my point on is 50 yards (longer than most like), and my anchor is high, index on cheek bone, and index fletch touches tip of nose. Most like a 40 yard POD, but I prefer it at 50.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

rsarns said:


> I shoot ACC 3-60 (340 spine) with 100 gr glue ins and Vanetec 3' vanes. My bow is set to 56#'s, arrow length is 31", my point on is 50 yards (longer than most like), and my anchor is high, index on cheek bone, and index fletch touches tip of nose. Most like a 40 yard POD, but I prefer it at 50.


Great. Glad you are close to my specs. I have a few used ACC 440s with 80gr that I was going to try first from when I was shooting in the 40s#. The Apex is mid 50s somewhere. side note, I picked up that used Protec on Tradtalk and was surprised to see a shorter ATA than the Apex. So is that why you change out the limbs?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes the 4000 limbs make it an awesome platform.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am shooting Easton Lightspeed 500 spine @ 54 lbs. 28.5 point on at 40 yards 100grain points and 3"flex fletch


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

archer_nm said:


> I am shooting Easton Lightspeed 500 spine @ 54 lbs. 28.5 point on at 40 yards 100grain points and 3"flex fletch


thanks Bob


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

30" 340 FMJ's 90gr point 54 lbs out of Hoyt 06 Protec XT4000 cam&1/2 4 4" feathers 40 yd point on


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you gents mind sharing the rest setups you have with these arrow combos?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

2413gary said:


> 30" 340 FMJ's 90gr point 54 lbs out of Hoyt 06 Protec XT4000 cam&1/2 4 4" feathers 40 yd point on


Springy


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

This thread has been very helpful. I looked up the specs of the various options mentioned, and I think I'm leaning towards some FMJs due to the weight. They are not too much lighter than my 2315s for indoor right now, and I'm really liking my view and flight of those on 3yds and 20yds (garage and range). I really don't have much gap at all, they are flying like darts with high anchor


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Paul68 said:


> Do you gents mind sharing the rest setups you have with these arrow combos?


Plunger and flipper rest


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well,I ended up with some FMJs 340, at 30.25, 4" feathers, with regular HIT inserts and 125gr up front, shot out of a Protec with wheel and a half, out 2 turns on the limbs (50-60#). 

Affterward, I found this amusing, as I realized that its nearly the identical arrow to my Easton X23 2315s I used for indoor BH setup ( GPI 11.3 FMJ vs 11.8 x23s). I might take them both to the range to see how they do at distance. I also used 125gr and 5" feathers indoors.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

How much stacking do you have to do on the long shots?


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

grantmac said:


> How much stacking do you have to do on the long shots?


I'll know after today. I only bareshafted at 25yds yesterday and fine tuned point weight. I'm shooting my same recurve lower anchor, which may turn out to be a bad idea, but so far I'm able to manage the gaps OK at the riser for at lower distances.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I can hit a higher anchor much easier with a compound. Plus it's easy enough to build a correctly spine 32" arrow to get those gaps tighter still. Redding is a place I'd want some speed.

Grant


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

grantmac said:


> I can hit a higher anchor much easier with a compound. Plus it's easy enough to build a correctly spine 32" arrow to get those gaps tighter still. Redding is a place I'd want some speed.
> 
> Grant


I'm still trying to figure out how to shoot gaps in general and have been playing around with anchors during indoor season too (much to my scores detriment). I did decide last week that I *hate* the arrow flight of stringwalked compound though, so I'll likely change my class to BH for Redding. I probably should get some chrono numbers so I can precalculate some of these things.

Today I shot a little bit on the range, and then did an animal NFAA round. Not bad for my first day on a new setup, but not great. I shot 168 on the first 14 targets, then 241 on the last 14 targets as I was getting the hang of my gaps. this was with a 57 yd point on, lower anchor. 241 on the second half was just shy of my last year recurve stringwalking pace. 

Then I came back home and experimented with a higher anchor and much more consistent at 20yd and under, so I guess I'll try that for next weekend hoping I have a point on to 40yds or a bit more with this bow as is. I really like the FMJs though with 4" helicals.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like you guys are shooting wheels. 
VAP V1, 500. 30.5". 140gr. 55# cheap 720's. Spig. ZT rest. AAE plunger. 50 yard point on. Green BCY 452X, 15 strand Flemished twist with a lime.......


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

equilibrium said:


> Sounds like you guys are shooting wheels.
> VAP V1, 500. 30.5". 140gr. 55# cheap 720's. Spig. ZT rest. AAE plunger. 50 yard point on. Green BCY 452X, 15 strand Flemished twist with a lime.......


55#? wow, you better wear your hulk face while drawing.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You may find that getting a 40-50yd POD with fast arrows leads to much tighter short range gaps than a 40yd POD with slow ones.

Part of the reason BH guys can shoot the same or better scores to BB stringwalkers is the much faster cams you can shoot when not worrying about walking the string.

Grant


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I shoot a 1999 aspen with accuwheels at 48 pounds with 29 inch litespeed 500's and three 4 inch feathers with 110 grain tip 330 grains total arrow weight. I use a plunger and flipper rest. Point on is 44 Biggest gap is 3/4 inch at 28 yards front of the shelf is 70 back of the shelf is 80 shooting 3 under with index finger up against my cheek bone. Thanks for the help 2413Gary.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

grantmac said:


> You may find that getting a 40-50yd POD with fast arrows leads to much tighter short range gaps than a 40yd POD with slow ones.
> 
> Part of the reason BH guys can shoot the same or better scores to BB stringwalkers is the much faster cams you can shoot when not worrying about walking the string.
> 
> Grant



Yeah, the FMJs are heavy, but I like the sound and the flight.
If I facewalk + stringwalk, it would be a good solution. Found I'm pretty accurate string walking up to the PODs for each anchor.
My POD for high anchor (modified nock lower, which also improved the stringwalking) is 40.
My POD for recurve anchor is 55.
My POD for last years recurve anchor is probably ~80 but would need to try.

I picked up three 8GPI arrows to try as well for comparison.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Switched arrows last week, was not liking the drastic drop of the ACC's at 88 and 101 yards. Went to 30 1/4" Lightspeeds (340's) not much weight difference, about 40 grains and that seems to help a lot with the longer yardages. Went out today and worked on the 63/67/73/77/88 and 101 yardages and most of the 50-63's also.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Switched arrows last week, was not liking the drastic drop of the ACC's at 88 and 101 yards. Went to 30 1/4" Lightspeeds (340's) not much weight difference, about 40 grains and that seems to help a lot with the longer yardages. Went out today and worked on the 63/67/73/77/88 and 101 yardages and most of the 50-63's also.


Ren, I want you to spend a lot of time working on that 67 yard target.LOL


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I picked up some "box" arrows at the shop just to check out the distance they get. they were prefletched 400 spine Victory Vforce Sport (V6). They shot great with 100gr tips. bareshafted at 20ds. Already busted one at 20yds too. They are 8.2 gpi, same as the lightspeeds 340s.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

itbeso said:


> Ren, I want you to spend a lot of time working on that 67 yard target.LOL


So you knew that without looking?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Ren, I want you to spend a lot of time working on that 67 yard target.LOL


Dang it sucks getting old. Lol. Guess I can scratch that off the list. Oh well I am sure there is one with the appropriate cut that will work out on! I even have all the yardages in my phone. Maybe there is that yardage at Oregon or Nevada City? Lol.


----------

